
Tesla Autopilot engaged in 2018 California crash; driver's hands off wheel: NTSB - AndrewBissell
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-crash-idUSKCN1VO22E
======
ineedasername
Another indication that Tesla negligently over-sells, over-markets its
autopilot, and under-educates buyers. (as the Jalopnik article mentions,
buyers are referred to the manual for such details, which hardly any car
buyer, of any car, ever, reads)

I like Tesla! I want them to succeed, I'd love to see them as a full contender
in the auto-sales marketplace and a leader of EV vehicles when they go
mainstream. But these failings, along with the ridiculous promise of full
autonomy in the near future, are incredible irresponsible.

~~~
cynix
I always read every page of the manual for anything I buy. Even if you don't
want to do this for mundane objects like your toaster, I feel you should at
least do it for a 100k car.

~~~
ineedasername
I agree! But most people don't read, and car manufacturers know this, so
placing very extremely important information, potentially life threatening if
not understood information, in the manual without further pro-active education
of the consumer, at the same time that they market it with verbiage that leads
drivers to over-rely on auto-pilot... well that doesn't seem very not-
negligent to me.

